# what does IIRC or IRC mean?



## tlyee61 (Jan 21, 2011)

title says all


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 21, 2011)

IIRC = If I Recall Correctly

IRC = Internet Relay Chat


----------



## tlyee61 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2011)

note that "IIRC" is something you can use in every conversation,

but IRC is a technical computer term referring to a network protocol for chat servers (and clients)


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Jan 21, 2011)

IRC = Irritating Retarded Conversation.......j/k lol. _Chaz_ and Cost got you covered


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Jan 21, 2011)

IIRC = Irritating Irrational Retarded Conversation...
Ok...I'm done


----------

